# Configuración de un comparador lm311



## Riveay (Mar 11, 2010)

Hola,

Estoy diseñando un circuito comparador de temperatura por medio de un lm35, dejo la imagen de mi circuito.

Las resistencias de 844 y 400 simulan la resistencia interna de un galvanómetro y una derivadora para que reaccione con milivolts.

La fuente de 100mV simula el lm35 midiendo 100°C, el voltaje de referencia son 100mV que es lo que llega al galvanómetro con esa configuración, el potenciómetro regula el voltaje de referencia para que sea sensible a menor temperatura, pero no funcionaaaaa ya leí el datasheet pero nomas no entiendo como configurarlo.

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 12, 2010)

No te funciona porque el LM311 tiene salida "Colector abierto" (No "entrega" corriente)
Para tu simulación agrega una resistencia entre VCC y la salida del LM311 de 1K, cuando accione el comparador, se paga el LED


----------



## loren (Mar 12, 2010)

Hola, según el datasheet la patilla 1 va a masa. Además, yo tengo un circuito probado en la práctica con un LM35 que activa un relé, pero a través de un PNP, es decir, si quieres encender el led, deberías invertirlo y se activará cuando la tensión en la patilla 2 (no inversora) sea inferior a la 3 (inversora).
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Riveay (Mar 12, 2010)

De hecho intento accionar un  Rele, puse el LED como ejemplo, ya puse una resistencia de 1k entre Vcc y la fuente y nada. La patita 1 a masa y tampoco.

Si lo hago con un transistor podré variar la temperatura a la que se acciona el rele?

Gracias.


----------



## loren (Mar 13, 2010)

Hola, si me decís dónde colgar la imagen, te pongo el circuito que yo tengo probado en una placa de prototipos. He estado mirando y no sé dónde.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Riveay (Mar 13, 2010)

Nada me caeria mejor que un circuito asi 

En el cuadro para escribir la respuestea hay un boton de ir a avanzado, de ahi en la parte de abajo hay otro boton que dice gestionar archivos y ahi ya la puedes browsear en tu maquina.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## loren (Mar 14, 2010)

Hola, te cuelgo la imagen del circuito. La verdad que no es el tamaño adecuado, pero ahora mismo es como lo he podido hacer. El diodo D1 puede ser cualquiera de esa serie, no tiene que ser ese obligatoriamente, igual que el D2, que puedes poner otro, solamente debes tener en cuenta la máxima tensión inversa que soportan.

Perdón por la imagen tan grande que he cargado, pero te aconsejo que te bajes la imagen a tu ordenador y desde ahí la podrás ver a un tamaño adecuado con el visor de imágenes. No sé si será lo que estabas buscando, pero espero que te sirva de ayuda.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Riveay (Mar 14, 2010)

Hola,

Muchas gracias loren justo lo que necesito pero no encontré el BC327 e intente reemplazarlo con un BC557 porque me dijeron q*UE* son equivalentes pero no me funciono el circuito.

No hay que puentear las patas 5 y 6 del comparador?

Seguiré probando.

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 14, 2010)

Riveay dijo:


> .....pero no encontré el BC327 e intente reemplazarlo con un BC557 porque me dijeron q son equivalentes pero no me funciono el circuito.


Te dijeron mal, no manejan la misma corriente.


> No hay que puentear las patas 5 y 6 del comparador?....


Nop, esas patas son para la corrección de Offset

*BC327*

*BC557*


----------



## Riveay (Mar 14, 2010)

mmmm puede ser por eso entonces a ver si lo consigo antes de q*UE* tenga q*UE* entregarlo.

No saben de un posible equivalente?


----------



## loren (Mar 14, 2010)

Hola, como bien te ha dicho fogonazo no manejan la misma corriente y pueden variar la ganancia, pero creo que puede valer sin problemas. Lo que si puedes probar es poner una resistencia de 10k en vez de 15 para que ataque la base del transistor. Tienes que estar seguro de que estás haciendo bien las conexiones, pero si no funciona con un polímetro puedes ir viendo dónde está el fallo en el circuito que has montado, ya que te garantizo que a mi me funciona correctamente. Puedes aplicar directamente a la patilla 2 + masa y a la 3 el LM35 y te debería activar el relé por narices. Asegurate si estás utilizando los valores que te he marcado. Ya es muy tarde, pero no te preocupes, que si sigue sin funcionarte lo haremos paso a paso desde el relé hacia atrás. La verdad que no sé si tus conocimientos son mayores que los míos, si es así perdona y sino, mañana empezamos a empezar las pruebas.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Riveay (Mar 15, 2010)

En este momento probare con la resistencia de 10k y conectando la pata 2 a masa

Cuando el pote este mas hacia masa mayor sera el voltaje en la pata 2 y por tanto mayor temperatura, estoy en lo correcto?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 15, 2010)

Riveay dijo:


> En este momento probare con la resistencia de 10k y conectando la pata 2 a masa....


R1 puede ser tan baja como unos 1800 Ohms.


----------



## Riveay (Mar 15, 2010)

Funciono con la de 15k, ya cheqe el circuito y si tenia errores, la los corregí y se activo el rele pero cuando muevo el pote no se desactiva el rele.

Probe el lm35 por separado pero cuando le pongo una llama de 60mV baja a 32mV cuando debería subir. Luego puse la pata q*UE* tenia a la corriente en masa y viceversa y me dio los 12V que le aplico.

Me empiezo a desesperar jaja.

Alguna pista?


----------



## loren (Mar 15, 2010)

Hola, cuanto más se acerca la patilla central a masa, menor será la tensión que aparecerá en la patilla 2 y por lo tanto, la temperatura mínima para activar el relé será menor. Yo te puedo decir que Ib del transistor que uso es de 0,8 miliamperios. Yo lo que te aconsejo para ir descartando y ver dónde tienes el problema es ir separando partes del circuitos e ir haciendolos funcionar de forma independiente. Mi consejo es que dejes del circuito solamente el relé, el diodo, el transistor y su resistencia de base y aplicarle a dicha resistencia masa directamente y con lo cual te tiene que activar el relé a la fuerza.
Gracias y saludos.

Hola, te pisé el mensaje. Según me dices, tienes que tener en cuenta que  con este circuito no se puede regular la temperatura de accionamiento  por encima de 60 ó 70 grados, para subirla tendrías que poner 2 diodos  en serie en paralelo a la resistencia variable. De todos modos, estás  diciendo que el LM35 está haciendo cosas raras, asegurate de que lo  conectas de forma correcta y de que funciona correctamente con un  polímetro. Así que como te dije en el mensaje anterior, si no tienes las  cosas claras, ve separando partes y asegurate de que funcionan de forma  correcta.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Riveay (Mar 15, 2010)

El relé funciona, el transistor también con la resistencia de 15k y el diodo.

El siguiente circuito independiente sería el comparador con el potenciómetro pero no se como probarlo.

Probé el LM35 por separado y me arroja una salida de 60mV cuando la temperatura ambiente esta a 32°, debería estar en 320mV y cuando le acerco un encendedor el voltaje de salida baja a 45mV. Creo que ire por otro sensor.

Definitivamente está mal el sensor.

Lo conecté como dice el datasheet y me da 5V (es el voltaje con el que lo probé lo probe con 12V y me dio 12V tambíen), lo conecté con la pata de GND a la corriente y la de Vs a masa y me dio 45mV.

Necesito probar con otro.

Estoy  conforme con los 60°, mientras funcione.

Muchas gracias.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Listo ya quedó funcionando, era el LM35 que estaba dañado.

Ahora solo falta ponerle el galvanómetro para visualizar la temperatura ajustada.

Alguna pista? Se que debo ponerlo en paralelo con la pata central y la que se conecta a R2, pero según yo me afectaría al estar su resistencia interna y el potenciómetro en paralelo.

O puedo hacerlo así?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## loren (Mar 16, 2010)

Hola, el por qué eso de ponerle un galvánometro. La verdad que yo nunca lo he utilizado y no sé cuánto le afectará. Yo si tuviera que poner algo, mediría la tensión entre la patilla 2 o patilla central de la resistencia y masa. Por cierto, ¿le vas a dar una utilidad específica la circuito?
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Riveay (Mar 16, 2010)

Le puse el galvanómetro para que me de una referencia de a que temperatura estoy calibrando el circuito, no afecto mucho al circuito.

Lo voy a usar como un termostato.

Y si, puse el galvanómetro entre la pata central y la que va a masa. Quedó perfecto.

Muchas gracias por todo.
Saludos.


----------



## Riveay (Mar 16, 2010)

Bueno olvidemos lo del galvanómetro y pasemos al PCB, el primero que hice resultó mal porque el relé se encendía del lado contrario a como lo puse, inverti la manera en que estaba y se volvió a invertir, dejo imagenes para que la cheques.

Yo ya lo chequé varias veces y no encuentro el error.

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## loren (Mar 17, 2010)

Hola, la verdad que no tengo claro que son cada componente en la placa, así que si lo defines mejor. También tendrías que decir si la vista es la cara de los componentes o la cara de las pistas. Si el relé es el cuadrado con cinco patillas de la izquierda y el rectángulo el conector de salida de dicho relé, decirte que los dos pines inferiores son los que debes alimentar y controlar con el transistor y los tres superiores son los contactos que puedes utilizar para lo que tú quieras, ya sea para la tensión de red o cualquier otra.
Gracias y saludos.
P.d: asegurate de que el transistor esté en saturación cuando el relé esté activado, el cual te debe dar una tensión de entre 60 a 300 milivoltios en el bc557 y la Ic para evitar la destrucción del mismo. Ya te digo, yo siempre lo compruebo para evitar posibles sorpresas. También compruebo el cónsumo del relé de forma directa, sin transistor ni nada, directamente a 12 voltios y dicha intensidad se debe coresponder aproximadamente a la que proporciona el transistor. Si crees que sobra este comentario final, espero que me perdones, ya que es una comprobación que siempre hago.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Riveay (Mar 17, 2010)

Hola, el cuadrado de 5 patas es el relé, de las 3 patas superiores las 2 de los extremos controlan el relé y la de enmedio es el común. Las 2 patas de abajo son los polos. Así está el relé que estoy usando, el rectángulo de  abajo es el conector para el switch del relé.

D1 y D2 son los diodos y su cátodo estáconectado a masa. R1 es la resistencia que va de la fuente al potenciómetro que ocupa los 3 puntos superiores a D1 y R1.

Q1 es el transistor, el rectángulo de 3 puntos con + y - es el conector para el sensor y el rectángulo de 2 puntos es el conector para la fuente.

El cuadrado del centro es el integrado.

Estas imagenes muestran el lado de las pistas sin invertir, las invierto cuando las imprimo para plancharlas.

La unica diferencia entre las imágenes es la manera en que el voltaje llega al relé, pero sin importar eso el relé invierte su polaridad y lo que debería ser su masa es su entrada de corriente y viceversa.

Probé el relé directamente a la fuente de 12V y si funciona, lo que me faltaría por medir es el voltaje de saturación y la Ic del transistor.

Probé el circuito en un protoboard y funcionó, no se que problema haya en la pista.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## loren (Mar 18, 2010)

Hola, te puedo decir en principio, que el cátodo del diodo 2 no va masa, va el ánodo. Del modo que lo tienes conectado, estarías cortocircuitando el positivo y negativo a través del transistor. Seguiré echando un vistazo.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Riveay (Mar 18, 2010)

Si, me di cuenta de mi error con el diodo después de haber escrito la pregunta y ver detenidamente el diagrama.

Ya quedó la placa con el circuito, funciona perfectamente.

Con esto terminan mis dudas.

Agradezco toda tu ayuda y el conocimiento que me has pasado.

Esperemos y en el futuro alguien pueda beneficiarse con esto.

Gracias de nuevo y saludos.


----------



## giovanni299 (Oct 27, 2010)

Disculpa loren, podrias decirme como hiciste para simular el ao lm311 en proteus. Gracias.


Perdón por la imagen tan grande que he cargado, pero te aconsejo que te bajes la imagen a tu ordenador y desde ahí la podrás ver a un tamaño adecuado con el visor de imágenes. No sé si será lo que estabas buscando, pero espero que te sirva de ayuda.
Gracias y saludos.[/QUOTE]

PODRIAS DECIRME COMO HICISTE PARA SIMULAR EL AO LM311 EN PROTEUS.


----------



## ibdali (Nov 16, 2010)

Hola, hay que tener en cuenta que existe el LM311 común(digamos) que es este:

http://www.national.com/ds/LM/LM111.pdf

y después esta este otro,  LM311p, el cual tiene el colector y emisor abiertos para configurar desde afuera del integrado.Aca esta la hoja de datos:

http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/L/M/3/1/LM311P.shtml

fíjense la diferencia, ya que en las casas de electrónica te lo venden como LM311 sin distinción, pero para hacerlo funcionar varía muchísimo.


----------



## loren (Nov 19, 2010)

Hola, he visto este mensaje de casualidad. La verdad que no puedo simularlo con proteus, así que lo tuve que hacer con una placa de prototipos.
Gracias y saludos.


----------

